# How much to Hooray?



## bandcollector

I don't care to hear all the opinions but can someone tell me what it costs to hunt waterfowl at Hooray ranch? I heard an amount and wanted to try and verify if it was true. They don't post it on the website and ask that you contact them.


----------



## Redhead78

$1250 per gun per day was what I was told by someone who worked there.


----------



## bandcollector

Ok I should have done a search on here first duh. I found a mention of 1,250 and an article in a magazine. I was telling a buddy a couple days ago we should save up and go there some day instead of a road trip. Well that obviously wasn't a good plan. That's insane.


----------



## dux/24 7

That's insane.


----------



## KSRedleg

It's even insaner that that.....

http://www.highadventurecompany.com/kansas-waterfowl/

Google is our friend..... 

*Pricing and Party Size*
Hooray offers two exceptional packages that will surely fulfill your hunting desires. Each includes room and board, daily meals, transportation to the blind, guide, and a multitude of other amenities and activities offered by Hooray. Lodging ability alters with the size of group. Hooray is capable of housing between 10-16 hunters in a private group, but only holds 10 hunters if multiple groups are lodging at the same time.
The Hooray Grand Slam

With the Hooray Slam you will stay 4 nights and hunt 3 days. The hunt includes the Duck Combo (ducks and geese), as well as an afternoon pheasant hunt. You will arrive Wednesday and depart Sunday, leaving Thursday, Friday, and Saturday to hunt. The price per hunter is $5100. You will be required to purchase your Kansas license before hand which is the only additional cost.
The Hooray Slam

The Hooray Slam is a slightly shorter duration, 3 nights and 2 days. The hunt includes the Duck Combo (ducks and geese), as well as an afternoon pheasant hunt. You will arrive Sunday and depart Wednesday, leaving Monday and Tuesday to hunt. The price per hunter is $3400. You will be required to purchase your Kansas license before hand which is the only additional cost.


----------



## bandcollector

I'd expect my jewels to be tickled between shots for that kind of cash.


----------



## klitzy38

That's insane. Save $1500 and pool your resources with a couple buddies and go to Canada. We did 10 days, 7 hunting days, with food, fuel, licenses, lodging, and a lot of booze for $1500/person.


----------



## dux/24 7

But that would make too much sense.


----------



## Redhead78

The sad thing is with all the advertising and pimping of KS in recent years, they are booked up for 2015 and filling slots for next year. There are plenty of people who think KS is the worlds finest waterfowling destination and are willing to pay for it. Of course, they don't hunt public like the rest of us.....


----------



## bandcollector

I'm getting a kick out of their picture posts on Facebook. Ponds with no birds dumbhumping them. LOL.


----------



## dux/24 7

Redhead78 said:


> The sad thing is with all the advertising and pimping of KS in recent years, they are booked up for 2015 and filling slots for next year. There are plenty of people who think KS is the worlds finest waterfowling destination and are willing to pay for it. Of course, they don't hunt public like the rest of us.....


So will be the new SEK Habitat Flats. Years on the waiting list.


----------



## PantherMartin

According to the Tourism Pimp Dept., all this money is making us rich here in the land of milk and honey. They forgot to take in account all the people who live here and spend money year around are quitting the sport. Not to mention much of this money is not going into the economy.

I forced myself to watch Fowl Life (puke) to watch the Pimp advertisement for pheasant hunting (another puke). What a bunch of propaganda you know what (it comes out of a goose's rump). Or Brownback's rump. Take your pick.


----------



## Ramblingman

PantherMartin said:


> According to the Tourism Pimp Dept., all this money is making us rich here in the land of milk and honey. They forgot to take in account all the people who live here and spend money year around are quitting the sport. Not to mention much of this money is not going into the economy.
> 
> I forced myself to watch Fowl Life (puke) to watch the Pimp advertisement for pheasant hunting (another puke). What a bunch of propaganda you know what (it comes out of a goose's rump). Or Brownback's rump. Take your pick.



Hooray is bad for Kansas sportsmen. Period.

Hunting TV shows: I never tune in to that crap on those channels. I don't want them getting any ratings credit. I haven't watched a hunting show forever. Just can't stomach that garbage. Hoping they go belly-up and off the air.


----------



## bandcollector

I paid. Extra to be able to watch hunting shows. Sadly after a season or two I can't hardly stand to watch them. Waterfowl shows are the worst and there are only a couple of them that I even attempt to watch now days.


----------



## KSRedleg

Only 2 out of 5 this afternoon on the Sportsman Channel?? Someone in the department of tourism is getting lazy. 

Kansas Tornado
After a tough grind of getting their butts kicked, the Avian-X crew may have just stumbled upon the Mallard tornado that would change their luck

Last Call for Waterfowl
Kansas Outfitters. While late seasons can be tough, ace guide JD puts Mike on the ducks during back to back days of mallard madness.


----------



## bandcollector

I got invited to hunt a marsh five miles from Hooray HQ last weekend. We did a drive by on the way home. Thought about pushing the button on the gate and claiming we were with the Smith or Jones party just for fun. There are 12 less ducks in the area for Blake Shelton or magazine authors to shoot now.


----------



## dux/24 7

bandcollector said:


> I got invited to hunt a marsh five miles from Hooray HQ last weekend. We did a drive by on the way home. Thought about pushing the button on the gate and claiming we were with the Smith or Jones party just for fun. There are 12 less ducks in the area for Blake Shelton or magazine authors to shoot now.


Just show up and tell them you are setting up for a 3 day hunt with KDWPT for their public hunting propaganda article. You gotta shoot a few for the article pictures.Over course it's not public but no one reading the article will know where you are,


----------



## kc outdoorsman

nice gate


----------



## ALLSTAR 1

I went bow hunting on our farm in Kansas this week. I stayed at a mom and pop motel/restaurant/ campground. The owner and I had breakfast/lunch together and he told me without question he would have to close up if it were not for the out of state hunters(mostly deer and turkey) and fisherman. In fact, he is expanding the camping area..So like it or not, at least anecdotaly, it is bringing money in. It appeared a lot of the local folk enjoyed the restaurant etc. being open too.


----------



## duckhuntingUSA

ALLSTAR 1 said:


> The owner and I had breakfast/lunch together and he told me without question he would have to close up if it were not for the out of state hunters(mostly deer and turkey) and fisherman. In fact, he is expanding the camping area..So like it or not, at least anecdotaly, it is bringing money in. It appeared a lot of the local folk enjoyed the restaurant etc. being open too.


 same thing I been seeing and hearing for years. Guy used to own the hotel and cheese factory in Oceola leased to me. Loved deer season. Needed the money to get thru winter. Towns like Bethany, Polo, Jamesport going to be seeing a lot of business for the MO deer This weekend. They need it they deserve it. My marshes are crowded with azz clowns teaching their kids to skyblast. Why get upset. Just go somewhere else. Every single spot is not taken. And if it is, theres always Texas and Arkansas. They got plenty of birds


----------

